# Windows 10 - WLAN Verbindung löschen



## DKK007 (20. März 2015)

*Windows 10 - WLAN Verbindung löschen*

Wie kann man unter Windows10 ein WLAN-Verbindung löschen?
Das funktioniert mit dieser Settings-App nicht. Ich hoffe ja das das MS wieder zur ordentlichen Systemsteuerung zurückkehrt.

Build müsste 7879 sein.


----------



## gozzomare (20. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - WLAN Verbindung löschen*

Dann würde ich erst mal auf die Build 9926 bzw auf die neue 10041 updaten. Da geht das ganz normal.
 Dann unter den Settings Netzwerk-Internet und da die W-Lan Optimierung auswählen, da dann das WLan aussuchen was nicht mehr gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - WLAN Verbindung löschen*

Problem ist, das auf der Partition nicht genug Platz ist. Zumal ich ja auch eben gerade nicht unter Windows ins WLAN komme.

Habe nochmal im Netz gesucht. 
Mit dem Befehl 
	
	



```
netsh wlan delete profile name=""
```
 ging es.


Update lädt jetzt auch gerade, nach dem ich ein paar Programme runtergeschmissen habe.


----------

